# Cannot access my website, but can others?

## gentooP4

Hello all,

Just wondering if I could have somehow inadvertently blocked access to my website -> www.exile-rotorsport.com

I can't seem to access it via Firefox, Konqueror, or FileZilla (it times out), but I can access it on my Blackberry fine and I was using it earlier today at work on a Windows XP machine.

It all seems very strange. Any ideas?

Many thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentooP4,

It works for me. from Scotland

----------

## gentooP4

Very weird. Thanks

----------

## aCOSwt

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> gentooP4,
> 
> It works for me. from Scotland

 

Well... works for me too.

From... Pulteneytown !

Hrmm... No... From France with the help of Old Pulteney !   :Wink: 

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks aCOSwt.

I just discovered I can't access it from my iPad either - just the Blackberry.  :Confused: 

So that excludes a Gentoo issue  :Cool: 

----------

## dansou90

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   gentooP4,
> 
> It works for me. from Scotland 
> 
> Well... works for me too.
> ...

 

Works from Germany too!

----------

## aCOSwt

Well, a little bit more info :

HTTP/1.1 200 OK => 

Date => Fri, 07 Sep 2012 20:36:13 GMT

Server => Apache

X-Powered-By => PHP/5.3.10

Cache-Control => private, pre-check=0, post-check=0, max-age=0

Expires => 0

Pragma => no-cache

Set-Cookie => exile_forum_sid=38134d466717c2cc35ebf8cdc809c92f; path=/; domain=exile-rotorsport.com

Connection => close

Content-Type => text/html

HTTP 200 so... that should be good for everyone, everywhere under whatever.

----------

## krinn

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hrmm... No... From France with the help of Old Pulteney !  

 

yes from france without help

----------

## pidsley

working for me (in the US) -- what does downforeveryoneorjustme tell you?

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.exile-rotorsport.com/

(nice way to get everyone to go hit your site  :Smile:  )

----------

## reup

let me guess, DNS resolution issue. your ipad use the wireless of your home, but not the blackberry

try to change the nameserver in your /etc/resolv.conf to 4.4.4.4 or 4.2.2.1, 

I might be totally wrong here   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentooP4

My blackberry should be using the same wireless as my other computers. I borrowed the wifes Laptop and discovered this

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]

Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ness>tracert exile-rotorsport.com

Tracing route to exile-rotorsport.com [46.30.8.27]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  api.home [192.168.1.254]

  2     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  217.32.146.167

  3    10 ms    10 ms     9 ms  217.32.146.206

  4    16 ms    11 ms    17 ms  213.120.177.90

  5    11 ms     9 ms     9 ms  217.41.168.245

  6    12 ms    10 ms     9 ms  217.41.168.109

  7    13 ms    13 ms     9 ms  109.159.249.242

  8    12 ms    15 ms    16 ms  core2-te0-0-0-14.faraday.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.

249.173]

  9    13 ms    10 ms    10 ms  peer2-xe8-1-1.telehouse.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.2

55.103]

 10    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10ge-linx226.c4l.co.uk [195.66.236.201]

 11    11 ms    12 ms    15 ms  swanzo-gs2.sw2.c4l.co.uk [84.45.110.166]

 12    18 ms    10 ms    13 ms  gs2.sw2-gs2.sw1.c4l.co.uk [84.45.110.149]

 13    11 ms    12 ms    12 ms  gs2sw1-drjekyll.c4l.co.uk [84.45.110.209]

 14    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  r-edge01.gsl2.exn.org.uk [109.104.122.197]

 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 22  ^C

C:\Users\Ness>
```

Not sure how to fix it but  :Laughing: 

----------

## reup

in this case I will check the MTU 

while in brazil, I had the problem that if I tried to access a Brazilian website, it would be ok, but trying to access any other country, It would fail. my MTU was set too low. 1500 been normal but as I used ppp to connect, I was given another MTU : 1300

----------

## gentooP4

Thanks everyone sorted now. 

My web-hosting company appears to be at fault as they have somehow fixed it.

----------

## reup

Hello gentooP4,

I would be curious to know what can they have done to make it accessible to all except your devices.

if you cannot provide the information, it is understandable, I am just curious, I am trying to learn by example

----------

